# Cabergoline



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive got a slight bit of gyno coming in from the HGH im taking, from what ive read on here cabergoline is the best thing to take. Iusally got things like this from innovative peptides.net formly innovatove research.net but there out of stock. Does anyone know an alternative PRODUCT (not asking for a source) that would help my situation.

If it aint agains the rules to ask another peptide site would be great! if it is please feel free to delete my post and ill re edit it


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

iv just started gettin some gyno of my hgh but i wouldnt use caber mate, i found prami to be better... get it from unitedpharmacies!!..

buy the 0.25mg tabs and taper up every 5days to the dose of 1mg then stay on til gyno goes and taper down...

eg... 0.25mg - 5days,... 0.5mg - 5days... etc etc etc..

also when its gone using a low dose of 0.25mg should keep the gyno down!!

also advisable to taper up cos the side can be bit bad,. prami an letro is a killer combo. but does the trick!!

also some people say take the full dose before bed as it raises gh levels in your sleep.. but i prefer splittin the dose up through the day as i think the half life is 8hours if i remember rightly!!.... give it a try.. let me no how it goes.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

yep Pramipexole is much better.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Love prami but makes me get really nauseus if i dose too high


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Never heard of this prami will do some research and feed back to you. I have used letro in the past and vowed never to use it again! so hopefully there not to similar, i used letro a month out from a contest as i was getting leaner and leaner and the tiny bit of gyno i had was getting more and more noticeable. However o got every single side effect going, mild depression, sore joints, complete loss of motivation to train (not great in the last month before a show) and i went from a state of near-permanent sexual arousal to feeling horny a handfull of times each week!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nope they are not similar Letrozole is a aromatise inhibitor and prami is a dopamine agonist.

Letro works by suppressing estrogen and prami works by suppressing prolactin ( this is what get's elevated with the use of HGH,Tren and nandrolones).

Cabergoline is also a Dopamine agonist, but studys are now showing that pramipexole is superior. with better prolactin surpression and better tolerated side effects.

Letro will not help GH gyno that much,

Aromasin @ 25mg ED and Prami cycled as above is what you need OR Letrozole for a short cycle ( 3 weeks followed by aromasin )


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Never heard of this prami will do some research and feed back to you. I have used letro in the past and vowed never to use it again! so hopefully there not to similar, i used letro a month out from a contest as i was getting leaner and leaner and the tiny bit of gyno i had was getting more and more noticeable. However o got every single side effect going, mild depression, sore joints, complete loss of motivation to train (not great in the last month before a show) and i went from a state of near-permanent sexual arousal to feeling horny a handfull of times each week!


just google unitedpharmacies, and search prami and get the 0.25mg tabs bought... good service, and delivery should be no more than 2weeks.. usually takes a week!!

letro is horrible stuf.. but would rather feel **** for a month than have bitch tits!! :lol:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I got rid of mine by using 100mg a day of masteron and adex tab a day..Till it whent down now i just use half a tab of adex e3-4days and its worked....


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Arimidex is poor choice as its not a suicid A.I and can cause rebound's. putting you back to square one,

Aromasin is a better choice, or short term Letrozole.

And Neither will do sh*t for Prolactin, hence thats why we suggested prami


----------

